# Usipa Grain Selection Thoughts



## GUB (6/9/10)

Hi all, looking at making a super hopped up US style IPA (Racer 5, Hop Ottin, Pliny, etc). Normally for PAs and IPAs I like to use Maris Otter, but I am wondering if I should choose something different, more along the lines of US 2-row. Golden Promise perhaps? Hoping for a "lighter" malt base for the hops to shine through. Something like:

80-85% Pale malt
5 - 10% Wheat
3 -5% Light or Pale crystal
whatever is leftover with another specialty grain.

Any thoughts on the 2 row question will be greatly appreciated.

Also a bonus Q - I read an American recipe that had Caramel Pils in it...is this different to Carapils and if so, can I get it here? ( I shop at G&G)

Cheers all


----------



## bum (6/9/10)

Many AIPAs use MO and GP as their base malt and with your low crystal amounts I'd certainly be thinking about using something more substantial than bog standard ale malt.

I've never seen it referred to that way but you could pretty safely assume that "caramel pils" would be carapils. Could almost bet your left one on it.

Personally, I wouldn't be looking to "lighten" my grain bill in one of these to "let the hops shine" - up the late hopping to balance instead.


----------



## GUB (6/9/10)

Perhaps you are right. I might be better off sticking with my normal IPA base of MO, pale crystal, wheat and a cara and just going hard on the hops. Cheers for the thoughts.


----------



## bum (6/9/10)

Had a quick squizz on some US boards and it seems that they sometimes refer to a grain called "Belgian caramel pils" - is this the same one as you're talking about (because I've also seen them mention plain "caramel pils")? If so I haven't found any better subs than carapils unless you can get your hands on some Dingemans cara 8.


----------



## GUB (6/9/10)

That is the one. The recipe/post I read it on had a bit of confusion as to the difference between Belgian Caramel Pils and Carapils. Looked around but could only come up with carapils as an alternative myself (or avaliable to me that is). That is ok, it was a clone recipe so not totally fussed about changing a thing or two since it has been so long since drinking the beer.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (6/9/10)

Weyermanns Premium Pilsner malt serves as a good based for IPA and any other hoppy style beers for me. I've also used Weyermanns Bohemian floor malted pilsner malt, for anything with that bit extra maltiness required.

Maybe for the belgian caramal - halcyon malt.

See site sponsor for it. Works for me.

Goomba


----------

